# What size glass canopy?



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I just picked up a 125 gallon and one of the marineland perfecto canopies was broke. I think the tank is a marineland perfecto tank but can't be sure. It's 72"x18"x22" with one center brace. So do I order a 36"x18" or a 72x18"?

Are they normally sized by what they read or when they say it's for a 72x18, does it come with both sides, as in 2x 36"x18" canopies in the box.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it comes just one side per box. I can't remember which brand I got when I had to replace one of mine but it was just a single side setup in the box.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The glass canopies are sized by the rough footprint of the tank they fit.

In this case you need to order a 72x18. A 36x18 tank has a center brace and will be two smaller glass canopies inside of it.

Andy


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure if its 72" x 18" that it comes in 2 sections since you have 1 center brace. My 125g has 2 cross braces so when I ordered the 72" x 18" it came in 3 sections.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

That's just the thing...so if I order a 72"x18" canopy, it will come with a canopy for the ENTIRE tank, whether two or three sections, correct? Is there no way to order just ONE section?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

You have to look at the details. No theres no way to buy just one section. One of my glass canopies cracked and I had to buy another set. Just find a local glass company and have them cut you one for cheap.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Sub-Mariner said:


> No theres no way to buy just one section.


I wouldn't be so sure about that.

OP, look at buying a glass top for a 40 breeder sized aquarium. It is nominally 36x18, and has no center brace, so you would get a whole piece the right size for half of your 125.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

It depends on his center brace. Best thing to do is get measurements from his tank and call the company that sells and or manf' it and ask them.


----------



## FishyPirate (Mar 1, 2007)

If you have just one piece of broken glass just take apart the one piece, tape it together, measure it and have you local glass shop cut you a piece that size...thats gonna be your cheapest fix. I've done this more than once... usually less than 10 bucks. Simple as that.


----------

